# Mallorca MTB Führer (von Michael Nies)



## arno7gang (26. April 2005)

Verkaufe neuen ungebrauchten MTB Führerer 'Megatours Mallorca' von Michael Nies. Preis 15 Euro _inkl_ Versand (D).

Leider hatte ich ihn selber zu spät bestellt, so daß ich ihn erst nach meinem Mallorcaurlaub bekommen habe - jetzt habe ich keine Verwendung dafür. 

Einfach PN oder direkt eine Mail an: minner ( ä t ) gmx ( punkt ) de


----------



## arno7gang (20. Februar 2006)

Da er bei mir wirklich nur einstaubt: Jetzt für 10 Euro inkl. Versand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha67 (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo 
Da Ich mitte April nach Malle zum Bikengehe, würde ich das Buch kaufen.

mfg: Micha 
Tel 0173 619 9218,


----------



## arno7gang (13. Februar 2011)

der MTB Führer ist schon weg ...  - Sorry.


----------

